# What breed could my chicks be?



## paigeemarieee (Apr 26, 2016)

I've had chicks before raised and are now laying but I'm not sure what these little guys are help me out! They are pretty young so it might be hard to tell.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue, I was a Silkie person. But I can say that whoever the photog was is good. Really good.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

One looks like an Ameraucauna


----------



## paigeemarieee (Apr 26, 2016)

I took the photos myself


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Paige!!! I have no idea but we do have a member or two who are good at figuring it out.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

A couple if not all look like Ameraucanas.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Do any of them have greenish legs? From what I can tell I don't see any green legs which ameraucanas have right?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Ameraucanas should have slate/blue legs ,Easter eggers may or may not have green legs.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok so it was Easter Eggers I was thinking of.


----------



## paigeemarieee (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll post new pictures of them growing up once i get home they look a little different.


----------



## paigeemarieee (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wouldn't EE's be showing some sort of tufting on the cheeks by now?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not all EE's will have beards or muffs.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Where are these from?


----------



## paigeemarieee (Apr 26, 2016)

I got them from my local feed store. But they didn't tell us what they were. They just stated that they were all females.


----------

